# SOME TROLL RIGS



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

just thought i'd share with you guys some live/dead troll rigs I use. the bottom rig in the picture is my favourite and I put on a 1kg+ live tailor or large bonito and very slow troll it around the headlands mainly and a bit of reef out wider. the top one is great for dead pike or large or long dead troll baits. don't worry about it being to much weight when just trolling from a yak the fish don't mind and the tail only needs to flick a little like a real fish which it does especially the pike. tailor work well on the heavier one too, just paddle harder haha. the rest just smaller dead or live baits rigs.

the wire used is 59lb single strand wont go any lighter as u will get bit off on big mackerel over an extended fight. headland mackerel seem to be larger on average and fight way more erratic = good fun. i don't use wire from the leading bridle hook only fc leader, just the trebble to the tail is wire on my larger live baits as i have never been bitten off but mackerel yet so i think its unnecessary. but on the smaller dead but i will use wire up front then to leader.

also the preda pro rigs u see are great and easy for dead baits.

main target for these are mackerel but cobes, tuna and kings don't mind them either.

hope these help as plenty of other guys rigs on here have helped and influenced the style rigs i make. but there all pretty standardised rigs now i guess.

cheers
sam


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

also the third one down is off the hook for dead gar fish, swims like a snake which looks good but is un natural but gets slammed every time by everything.

also these look awesome but haven't tried them yet but will soon http://www.downriggershop.com.au/head-s ... -rigs.html but maybe get rid of the head and attach a small bean sinker under the chin with copper wire would look so natural and would get the fish on the tricky days i reckon. it lets u hide the wire in this case chain and hook more in the bait fish.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those rigs Scotty.

BTW, it's good to know your ruler won't break.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Thanks for sharing those rigs Scotty.
> 
> BTW, it's good to know your ruler won't break.  Merry Christmas!


cheers mate, yeah i broke the other one on the missus but not this shatter proof one it goes off!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

> Like rigging a gar as a swim bait?


exactly like a gar swim bait


----------

